# The Studley Tool Chest



## thedude50

I was watching some old shows of the new Yankee workshop while planing a few projects to add to the shop when I re watched the Tool Chest episode. This has to be the finest tool chest I have ever witnessed. I only wish I was the master that Mr Studley was to make such a wonderful box. can you even imagine what one of his Pianos looks like with all this detail in a tool box. 













This chest inspires me to build my own version. I also like many of the tool chests on this site. So here is the idea show us your studly tool chest and see how it compares to HO Studley's tool chest. It makes you wonder if he kicked this out in a few weeks or if it took him years to make this marvel. Tell us how you made yours, show some plans of the tool chest you are planing on making and what materials you plan on using. This should be a fun thread if you all take part in it.


----------



## BillWyko

I've always been inspired by his tool chest. I read it weighs over 300lbs. A decendant of his is a member of another forum I frequent. Great guy too.


----------



## thedude50

really that is cool what forum would that be


----------



## derosa

It actually wouldn't be that bad to do if like Studley you had the same access to materials and put in the same number of years as he did, the whole things was an evolution as tools arrived and left. What would stop me more that absolutely anything is making changes once a new tool arrives. I easily lack 3/4 of the tools in that thing and so I couldn't build something that precise on fit not knowing what I'd get, so my tool chest when I finally make one will have to be more generic and I won't spend the time making changes for each little tool. From some of the work you've done it should be feasible if you're willing to let it change with the tools; me, I'm too lazy by far.


----------



## thedude50

I think that's a valid point Derosa. If i had every single tool I would own in my career i would build it and be done. I think it must evolve with my purchases. so I should plan on my tools and god knows I have too many now to make a huge chest and hang it on a wall. I get new tools every week either through trade or gift or i sell and buy. What i want I know I should complete a set and be happy but i don't have all the hand tools I want yet. And the Anarchist tool chest did not make a minimalist out of me so far.


----------



## BillWyko

Sorry I haven't been around much. Long hours these days & traveling. The forum he's on is SMC. I've chat with him a bit, a real nice guy.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, if you're interested in pianos, Steinway is still making the by hand the way they were doing a long, long time ago. I find them to be incredible works of art. I mean, we probably all have heard of Steinway. I just never realized how fine these things were. I'm getting four
.
http://www.steinway.com/
.








.








.








.









.
And I guess you've seen the Studley Bench, lol
.


----------



## thedude50

No I had not seen the Studley bench Al, it is freaking awesome.


----------



## Alexandre

Just wow.
I love that Studley bench.
Especially that vise.


----------



## Schwieb

I remember Fine Woodworking did something on the Studley tool chest many years back. I was in awe then and still am. Marveling over all those amazing tools and how meticulously they were organized. I doubt I'll be devoting time to making this sort of tool chest. I do like to keep things organized though.


----------



## thedude50

Studley was a real master and he had access to the best materials I don't do this full time yet as I am not yet working 8 hours a day. But in 5 more years I will be doing just woodworking and i will do it till i die.


----------



## Klynn

Does anyone know where Studley Tool Chest is located? I'd love to see it in person.

HumidorMinister, What is SMC?

Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## Loren

It's at the Smithsonian.


----------



## darinS

*Kevin* SMC is Saw Mill Creek


----------



## thedude50

It is really too bad this thread never took off the idea was for people to showe how they would build a chest inspired buy this great tool chest.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

ARE YOU SURE THIS IS HAND MADE It looks like the one craftsman currently sells called the el sparkly.


----------



## thedude50

that I would like to see Allister


----------

